# whats the diff between a beardie and a painted agama and can they breed



## snakeboy28 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi all i have been offered a painted agama today and have been told it can live with my beardie,I dont really know much about agamas and was wondering can they live together or not?also would the agama breed with the beardie??Any help ould be great thanks


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

They can not live together. Mixing species is never good. You will especially not want for them to breed. It is an all together no, if you want the agama, get another cage.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

No you should never mix species, also cross-breeding is never ever good.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm no expert but I do know that Beardie's and Agama's are 2 totally different types of Lizard - and I wouldn't have thought that they would breed successfully 

The only advice that I can offer that seems logical is this - if they live together naturally in the wild, on the same continent, then I would imagine that they might get along fine.

If not, then I wouldn't chance it.

Mixing different species together sounds a bit dodgey to me.

Would you keep an Anaconda with a Corn Snake?


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/35374-mixing-species-please-read.html


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/35374-mixing-species-please-read.html



Why didnt I think to post that, durrrrr..


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Melonhelmet said:


> Why didnt I think to post that, durrrrr..


:lol2: 
no offence to the OP but why get a lizard when you have no knowledge of it?


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> :lol2:
> no offence to the OP but why get a lizard when you have no knowledge of it?



I have no clue, but you know that alot of people do.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah i know


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Different genus same family.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

kaimarion said:


> Different genus same family.


Still should never be housed housed together.


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*They may be of the same family but they are different. All Agamidae doesn't just come from Australia.*
*The painted Agama tends to be from N. Saudia Arabia, S. Israel and the Sinai desert.*

*I have both Bearded dragons and Painted Agamas. They do need relatively similar care but not the same.*

*Bearded dragons need temps of 110f (approx) and more of a desert setting with no hides etc...*
*Painted Agamas need also a desert type setting but more hides as they are quite nervous and I have tried to set up more rocks within their viv to recreate a rockface and burrows (as this is where they would tend to be for an easy retreat). I also have their temps at no more than 100f.*

*There is also the size difference. Bearded dragons can get quite large whereas an adult Painted Agama averages between 8-12 inches.*

*I tend to think a lot of people don't Brumate their Bds before breeding, but the Agamas will not breed unless they have brumated.*

*Cross- breeding is a very frowned upon subject.*
*It would be very hard to get them to breed together, you would have to monitor them so closely, and even if you did get eggs then babies I believe they would be very hard to sell also.*
*Doesn't seem worth it really.*

*If you don't understand the complexeites of mixing species do not try it. *
*As for mixing them to live togather I also would not advise it. I would never mix my Bds with my Agamas.*

*Sorry for the lengthy. boring post!*

*Amy*


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

shell2909 said:


> :lol2:
> no offence to the OP but why get a lizard when you have no knowledge of it?


 
*Before I bought my Painted Agamas I researched for ages. And with them being WC I wanted to get their habitat correctly set-up.*
*They are a very nervous, flighty lizard and need to feel secure within the viv.*

*If they are CB then they are much easier but most of the ones I see for sale are WC or LTC.*


----------

